# I need a banner.



## Diesel Riggs (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey I need a banner if anyone has the time. I'd do it myself but I suck at this stuff. I just want these pics:
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/seclipcer/Sato.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/seclipcer/Sakurai.jpg
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f351/seclipcer/Gomi.jpg

With the background that Sakurai and Gomi have with the words "Moon Wolf" under Sato, "Mach" under Sakurai, and "Fireball Kid" under Gomi. If anyone could help that would be awesome.


----------

